# Let there be light



## stevesm (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a really small place on teh ground floor and because of the location, I tend to keep the curtians closed during most days except weekends. Would I need artificial light for mantids? I can't see them being happy in semi-darkness most of the day.


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2007)

They don't NEED it unless you have them in total darkness. I find they do better with some type of light be it natural or artificial. I have a large shelf system that my mantids stay on and along the top I just use one of those aquarium strip lights.


----------



## stevesm (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, I saw your setup in a different post Rick, most impressive. I'm trying to work out a way of incorporating something here. One room, stacked to the nines already.

I'm toying with the idea of clearing out one of my bookshelves and housing a few small tanks in there. I could concievably mount a striplight along the top. Would it need to be a daylight balanced bulb?


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2007)

> Yes, I saw your setup in a different post Rick, most impressive. I'm trying to work out a way of incorporating something here. One room, stacked to the nines already.I'm toying with the idea of clearing out one of my bookshelves and housing a few small tanks in there. I could concievably mount a striplight along the top. Would it need to be a daylight balanced bulb?


No. Any plain ole light will suffice.


----------



## stevesm (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks. One thing that attracts me to keeping mantids, apart from the marvelous photographic opportunities, is the cost. I can see it not costing a lot to get up and running with a few nice specimens.


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2007)

It doesn't cost a lot at all. It can get tedious when you have a lot when it comes to keeping up with feeder insects.


----------



## stevesm (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, I can imagine. I think I'll start with one or two, maybe of disimilar species. I love the Orchids and the Violins so far.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 16, 2007)

i have a load of spare small strip light fittings (small aquarium size), i dont know how much they're worth but i'd send you em for the postage


----------



## stevesm (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the offer. I'll bear it in mind


----------

